# kanto yu5 vs kanto yumi vs audio engine a5



## jp123

requirements for my speakers.


1) bass!!! love bassy speakers

2) bluetooth connectivity

3) for my PC setup

4) space saving

5) as little cables as possible


should i get the YU5 or YUMI or A5


----------



## PurpleAngel

Monoprice 5" studio monitors, $170.79
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=605500


----------



## jp123

bumppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Leoseller7

The AudioEngine A5+ are simply amazing, yes I have them cleaned with an ifi iUSB + ifi ipurifier and a Audioengine D1 DAC. It's almost better than my high end 2 channel system, really!!!!!!!!. The soundstage and bass is outstanding.
 I would too be interested in hearing the KANTO Yumi, as I have heard great things from this speaker. Only drawback I can see is the lower wattage that the Yumi (30w per channel) than the A5+ (75w per channel). Sounds like you need the bluetooth, so maybe the Yumi's or AudioEngine big brother the HD6 (has bluetooth).
  
 Good luck


----------



## jesuguru

I wouldn't let bluetooth be too much of a determining factor, seeing as you can get a BT (and/or Chromecast audio) receiver for $20-30 bucks. Sure, better and convenient for it to be built-in, but then again BT is continually being updated (SBC --> aptx --> aptx-HD, 2->3->4->???) so dongles can later be upgraded too unlike speaker components.
  
 The A5+ lacks built-in BT but has a USB-powered port, perfectly suited for a BT dongle (if you're not using it to charge a phone).


----------

